# Knife Roll Recommendations?



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

More and more I find myself traveling with my knives, so decided a knife roll was in order. Until I did a search.

There's a bewildering array of them out there; different sizes, different materials, different ways of condensing (i.e., some do roll; some fold; some are like accordian files, etc.)

I'm so unfamiliar with them that it's unclear whether the whole knife fits in a pocket, or just the blade. 

So what I'm looking for is recommendations from folks with hands-on experience. Let me know, please, the advantages and draw-backs of the specific makes and models you're familiar with. Plus any general info you can supply on choosing and using a knife roll.

If it helps, I carry up to 8 knives or other tools, ranging in size from paring knives to a 10" chef's knife. 

Thanks.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Every knife roll iv seen the handle goes into the pocket and blade goes up. Iv have the wusthof 17 pocket roll. I like it, the only thin is that the plastic things on the handle broke, i wire tied them back on. I dont use it anymore for daily use, i use a tool box that i take to work. Tool boxes work nice and are probaly more inexpensive than most knife rolls. If your set on using a knife roll though iv seen people have the f dick leather roll, the one guy i use to work with probaly had it for 15 years.


----------



## jonowee (Mar 16, 2007)

I've tried:
- plastic toolboxes of various sizes, easy to cramp in lots of stuff in a small package, but too disorganised for me (things never go back into the same spot ever).
- various generic soft nylon cases and rolls, I prefer soft cases over hard backed ones as they flex and conform over variations of equipment loadups.

I'm into soft knife rolls. I store my knives blade down into the slots as I can 'stack' multiple knives into one slot instead limiting myself to one handle taking up one slot, and on my favourite wide slot (no elastic) knife roll and I can stack up to 3-4 items a slot (for example petty+offset palate knife+bread knife+ruler).
As mentioned earlier I like soft cases because they conform to different loadups, if I only packed as 5 knives and tools into my 11-slot roll the roll would be flat and compact; but with a 20-30 item loadup it becomes a bazooka. I doubt 30 tools can fit into a hard backed 12-slotter because it can't flex around the overload.

As with any tool box/case/roll (without knife holders like for example those with them are Messermeister attache cases or Victorinox plastic case), almost every sharp or non-serrated knife must have a edge guards, plastic sheaths, wooden or DIY cardboard sayas.
It's not worth the risk getting cut trying to get out or put away knives, and dulling your knives as they knock about during transit.

I personally am looking to upgrade to a Koobi Kit in the near future to replace my knife rolls as it has a neat, organised design with a generous number of slots to carry knife-shaped/sized objects and the important clear-view three pockets to hold and organise all the other bits and pieces. For me it excels on balance between knives and other tools, for size, build and price.

Maybe someday down the line if my job really needs more bits and pieces, the Global G-667/PRO knife case is definitely an option. It's got lots of little organising features to keep me happy, the increase in size is a tiny bit big for what I'm allowed at the moment.

Happy hauling.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Do I understand you correctly: With a knife roll you still need separate edge protectors?

That being the case, I could just continue using my plastic tool box, and the home-made cardboard sleeves my knives go into now. I was hoping to get away from that, though.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

you dont need to use separate edge protectors, i use them too just for little extra protection.


----------



## miles (Apr 11, 2008)

The Koobi is a really good option, particularly if you can find a deal on one. Otherwise, a simple Messermeister soft bag is a good inexpensive option. As for blade protectors, the only time a blade shouldn't have a protector is when you're using it. It's far safer for both the blade and the user to make sure you have some type of blade protector in place when your blades are in your kit bag. If your knives are properly sharpened, a little cordura nylon isn't going to stop them from slicing through the bag if you're less than careful.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

design2597 said:


> I can custom make a leather knife roll like the one in my avatar with many compartments as you need, & add your initials on the handle.


Spam. Perhaps well intentioned, but spam nonetheless.

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Spam is good in a musubi.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

